# RewriteRule wird ignoriert



## ThoRr (13. Januar 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem mit ModRewrite, für das ich keine Lösung parat habe.

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond	%{HTTP_HOST}	^acp\.schuelersache\.de$ [NC]
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_URI}	!^/acp(/.*)*$
RewriteRule	^(.*)$			/acp/$1 [L]
RewriteCond	%{HTTP_HOST}					!^(.+)\.schuelersache\.de.*$ [NC]
RewriteRule	^(.+)\.schülersache\.de(.*)$	http://$1.schuelersache.de$2 [L,R=301]
RewriteRule	^schuelersache\.de(.*)$			http://www.schuelersache.de$2 [L,R=301]

<FilesMatch "^(index|kontakt)\.html$">
AddType application/x-httpd-php .html
</FilesMatch>
```
Es handelt sich konkret um die vorletzte RewriteRule - hier wird einfach nichts umgeschrieben, wenn ich eine Domain wie sub.schülersache.de aufrufe. Wenn ich die Rule durch (.*) ersetze, wird umgeleitet.

Liegt das Problem hier am Umlaut? Die eigentliche Umlautdomain (xn--schlersache-vbh.de) hier zu verwenden, funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht. Und eine andere Möglichkeit, das zu umzuschreiben, wüsste ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Shogoki92 (20. Januar 2011)

Mhh
Also so wie ich das sehe müsste es auf jedenfall am Umlaut liegen.
Bedenke das IDN-Domains clientseitig(also vom Browser) in den entsprechenden Punycode konvertiert werden.
Am server Kommt also niemals die Domain schülersache.de an.
Als hätteIch nun vorgeschlagen es mt dem Punicode zu probieren(xn--schlersache-vhb.de ) was laut dir nicht funktioniert, bist du dir da sicher?
Kann es gerade leider nicht ausprobieren. werdedas aber am Wochenende mal testen können denke Ich. Dann gebe Ich nochmal Bescheid.

MG Shogoki92


----------

